# Do you like ..... antique?



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you have antique collection? a vintage table? chess set? stamp? beside a LP or music stuff?

care to share and a photos?

I like antique. anything, but of course can't afford all and even don't have storage to put in. I just like to appreciated human's invention from before the plastic era ... and before a digital era (iphone...)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, I do. And I think almost everyone does, whether consciously or not. Seeing a beautiful period harpsichord for example, with tastefully painted soundboards and case.

I love Chinese antiques - paintings, porcelain works, wooden/precious stone carvings.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Does stuff from the 1960's count as antique? I guess not, it's really vintage. In my shared house there's quite a bit of that kind of stuff around, like lamp shades, chairs & coffee tables. I even have an analogue TV, which are now kind of becoming vintage items in themselves (except they're pretty much worthless). There's quite a bit of "antique" stuff at my mother's place, she has a sideboard which is probably from the 1930's and two old fireplaces (which I restored yonks ago) which are probably at least 100 years old. They weren't part of the original building, we bought them from antique shops and did them up. They are just ornaments, probably ripped out of buildings now long demolished, they don't work as "real" fireplaces...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Just as it is the case with LPs, we have great antiquarian sales of books as well here in CPH where prices will go down every day, and it is possible to make bargains, often at say 1,5 Euro per book. Am collecting especially travel books, art/media, history/cultural history, some fiction/poetry and some books on music. 

For instance, the other day I got a 19th-century volume with Victor Hugo´s travels in France and Germany including many illustrations by him (he had an interesting way of expressing himself visually) and by French artists of those days. 

I mainly go for the content of the books though and don´t have any really expensive first-editions or the like, but a good coverage on many subjects, including such curios from the 19th century as Camille Flammarion´s illustrated, entertaining early science-fiction books, books by the esoteric-eccentric symbolist Joseph Peladan, an essayistic book by the famous photographer Nadar written in the incomprehensible French slang of those days, a complete edition of the Danish poet Jens Baggesen, various novels and the like.

Also own a few engravings, not valuable, but bought many years ago when they still weren´t valued enough and could be bought for almost nothing at certain bric-a-brac places. A large hunting scene by a student of Rubens, Aegidius Hendricks; a landscape for a lost painting by Joseph Vernet (18th century) and a large charity village scene by David Teniers, engraved by Jacques Philippe le Bas, who was associated with the French court in the 18th century. Plus some graphics by the Danish artist Helge Ernst, who was our friend and neighbour when we lived at the countryside in my childhood.

And a finely carved early-20th century piano by Søren Jensen, one of the better mass-producers of pianos in Copenhagen at that time. Unfortunately haven´t really learned to play it, also because it is in a flat and I have to think of the neighbours.


----------



## Chasman (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't afford Ming vases, but I do collect Everyman's Library, of which more here:

http://www.everymanslibrarycollecting.com/index.html

Also Macmillan's pocket Hardy in leather, original books by Robert Gibbings, bits and bobs.

Music recordings absorb most of my surplus these days. And when there is no surplus due to fiscal embarrassment, I stew miserably in self-pity!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks everyone. Not exactly as antique as Ming vase (that's called artifact...), but something that was very common in 30 years ago (that's how long I'ved live) and then seeing that again resurrect a nostalgia. The analog tv from prior to 80 is a great tasty item.

I like to collect painting, but that's too expensive and serious. The painting also need light treatment to preserve their colors. But for books, I am a big collector. I'm collecting my childhood detective novel eg. the Three Investigators (anyone a fans?) and most of Enid Blyton teenage adventure novel. Enid Blyton is like Vivaldi, using same themes everywhere but we like it. or stuff like the Agatha Christie , trying to get their as earliest issue. 

although one of my job is decorating interior with postmodern style but I will always choose a classic interior for my dream home, as in this photo...(not my home of course...)


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I love antiques... they are very interesting. Even a simple old photo looks precious to me.

I don't know if my piano would be considered antique, but it's surely over 100 years old.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I once had antique hoover, he's no more and I miss him.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

My mother is an antique. Does she count?


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

i don't have a collection but i am obsessed with antique/olde things...i'm pretty sure i was born in the wrong generation.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> My mother is an antique. Does she count?


Is your mother over one hundred years old? Has she ever met your avatar in real life?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Is your mother over one hundred years old? Has she ever met your avatar in real life?


She may well have met yours sir!


----------

